# Sheet Metal Screws .. A Free Tip



## SawDustJack (Nov 6, 2006)

To keep from constantly having to drill pilot holes for woodscrews , I started using Sheetmetal screws .
Woodscrews being tapered act as a wedge , without constantly drilling pilot holes , the tapered design leads to splitting , specially in hardwoods .. Sheetmetal screws arent tapered and have coarser threads , so splitting is much less likely to occur ..
I normally charge green dollars for such sage advice .. :yes: 
This one's on the house ..


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is my tip, and i will take cash from the mail. GRK fasteners, made in Canada has the best line of screws, torx drive, that you guys can imagine. they now have a complete line of trim screws and cabinet screws. And of course, up to the monster 12 inch long screws for log home construction. The best part is they don't strip out on the heads, give any reasonable technique driving them, and you can pull them with no damage as well. They have a "cut" point, and it cuts the wood fibers as it drives, muct like a drill point screw. The standard tapered screw without a cutting point "splits" the wood fibers, hence the larger slpit is prone, and we know how we feel about that!


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry Jay,

I happen to be out of cash at the moment.....but I will take the tip :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------

